# P====ed off.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm really peeved at a item I bought off of ebay because of the shipping costs. This company will never get any of my business in the future..I bought 4 brake-wheels with the metal stands, which cost me $8.91..I knew it was expensive but I needed them for a customer..What made me mad was the SHIPPING!!!..To go from Lakewood, Ohio, to Rochester, NY, it cost $6.30, shipping and handling..The pkg weighed in at 3ozs!..Just yesterday, my wife received a small pkg,(padded envelope), from Dallas/Ft.Worth containing a small, wooden Christmas ornament,(approx 4" in diameter and approx 1/4" thick, and shipping costs from FT Worth/Dallas to Rochester NY,was $1.32!!!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Sad fact of life. Companies that employ individuals have to get something to help pay for the employee's time and the materials involved in packaging up orders for shipment. Probably more so for smaller companies than larger companies. 

And also probably more so for smaller, less expensive items as opposed to larger, more expensive items, where the larger items already have a larger profit margin built in that undoubtedly helps with covering the cost of handling by an employee.

There's probably hundreds of different reasons for various shipping costs from one company to the next. I could sit here and think of several more possible reasons if I took a little time.

I dunno, but for someone to have to pull your parts, package them up, produce a shipping label, and add in the actual shipping costs, I don't think that $6.30 is too far out of line for the process. Especially now in our current economic situation.

I just ordered 3 small parts earlier this week for a vehicle I recently purchased. $44 total worth of parts, $30 total worth of shipping charges. Each part comes from a different warehouse. Talk about 'OUCH' !!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mixed Freight said:


> Sad fact of life. Companies that employ individuals have to get something to help pay for the employee's time and the materials involved in packaging up orders for shipment. Probably more so for smaller companies than larger companies.
> 
> And also probably more so for smaller, less expensive items as opposed to larger, more expensive items, where the larger items already have a larger profit margin built in that undoubtedly helps with covering the cost of handling by an employee.
> 
> ...


I understand about handling, pulling parts, etc. My beef was a 3 oz pkg vs a 10 oz (or so), pkg, traveling 3 times the distance for close to $5 bucks less..No excuse..


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

My wife just bought a dress and a pair of shoes. It arrived in Ohio within 10 days from somewhere in China. Shipped via DHL for $36. That's less than shipping of a similar items from within the US.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, shipping three ounces first class for $6 total expense is pretty routine. I ship a lot of small packages, I pay around 75 cents for the box, label, and packing peanuts for a typical shipment. I pay another $3.50-4.00 for First Class shipping, depending on where it's going. So, I don't routinely charge less than $6-7 for shipping. 

As for shipping for $1.32, I don't know how they did that. Anything more than 1/4" thick has to go package rate, and the minimum shipping charge for even 1oz in a padded envelope is more than $3. I use several hundred padded envelopes a year, I'm well aware of the shipping costs.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

I understand that Ebay takes a percentage of the shipping charges just like New Yorkistan charges sales tax on shipping and other states don't.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Many states are charging sales tax on Ebay items. Also many Ebay sellers caused Ebay to
to charge fees on item and shipping. Sellers would way under charge for item and way overcharge
for shipping to avoid fees.


----------

